# My first cabinet



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

With the help from here and another forum or two here is a basic cabinet I made for my wife. It serves as a base for her embroidery machine that is used in a side business. It is constructed of 3/4 ply on the carcass and 1/2" ply for the drawer sides and 1/4" bottoms for the boxes. The face frame is poplar. The laminate top was made by a local company. The shelves are 3/4" melamine. Slides are 22" blum and the hinges are compact blum 1/2" overlay with the blumotion built into them. Doors and drawer fronts are 3/4" birch. I used Sommerfeld's cabinet bit set to construct the stiles, rails, and the drawer fronts. All the router work was on my woodpecker table using a Bosch MRF23EVS router. I had lots of fun, a few headaches, and learned a lot on this project. Many thanks go to the members here who took the time to answer some of my questions !!! (Mike,bobj3,harrysin) just to name a few -

Rod


----------



## chuck key (Feb 3, 2012)

That looks very nice, you've done a great job and i bet your wife's delighted.
I'm sure she will be thinking up another project for you.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree with steven. - great job.


----------



## Erik63 (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice work.


----------



## JackDani (Jul 1, 2012)

well done, master!


----------



## JackDani (Jul 1, 2012)

how did you make those panels?


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Mighty fine looking cabinet!


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Very professional looking. You must have mastered patience pretty well. Gary/Florida


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

As I have stated before you've paid for your tools with this one project!


----------



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks all - for the nice comments. I hope this might give some encouragement to some novice woodworkers like myself to take it up to the proverbial "next level." If I can do it so can you!

Chuck Key - yea, the list is getting longer. I just finished the "Chicken Condo" ..er coop. So, after re-finishing some interior doors I start on "the list"

Jack Dani - the doors are your basic stile/rail/panels. All made from birch. I failed with my first attempt on the panel build up. The doors are 18" wide (panels are 13.75") and I originally used 3 approx 4.5" glued poplar pieces alternating grain but they ended up warping. I then used 5 2.75" birch (I ran out of poplar) for the glued up panels and this worked great. The panels/stiles/rails were cut on my router table with Sommerfeld's 6pc cabinet making set. He has a great set of "how to" vids that were extremely helpful to a novice woodworker like myself.

mgmine - couldn't agree more!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks like the cabinet shop built it, congratulations!


----------

